# Accutron Spaceview



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

I have seen some very poor spaceview copies recently but i think this is in a league of its own. What was hi thinking of. ebay item no 350170012484. Regards Andy


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Apart from the colour difference, how do you know its a faker?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Doesn't look like an Spaceview I've seen before, but then again I'm no expert on Bulovas. Maybe it's a different model?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Why dont people put a pic in the post? hmm

ok, not like anything ive seen before either...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Now I look again, that doesn't look like an Accutron movement. They usually have a pair of forks do they not?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I looked at that one and thought it looked odd. I think that one has side by side coils.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Weren't Spaceviews designed to show off the 'unusual' movement (like a display back in reverse)?

That one looks like it's all plate, you can barely see the coil(s). Looks like someone just took the dial off a bog-standard accutron.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's just a 2181 without the dial. You can still see the dial feet holes at 7 and 1 :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Agreed, Paul, but is it a 219 rather than a 218. Whats holding the cannon and date ring in place? Very poorly done fake

BTW you owe me an email.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Agreed, Paul, but is it a 219 rather than a 218.


You're right Bill....only one coil...didn't notice that. :notworthy:


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

andy s said:


> I have seen some very poor spaceview copies recently but i think this is in a league of its own. What was hi thinking of. ebay item no 350170012484. Regards Andy


Bulova only made spaceviews in 214 backset cases all this guy has done is ruin a perfectly good 219. having said that lots of people ruin good 214s by removing the face replacing the chapter ring /fingers etc. As there are so many 214 case styles the dodgy ones can be very hard to spot, having said that any (spaceview) with a crown on the side has got to be a wrong,un regards Andy


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

It may be a fake but its nice to know "The Case of this watch has been cleaned and disinfected".


----------

